# problema rete, carica tutto ma non va

## luna80

ciao!

ho installato su un macbook pro sotto parallels ma non riesco a far funzionare la rete, mi carica correttamente i moduli e la rete ma poi non riesco a pingare neanche il router, mi risponde "Destination Host Unreachable"

durante l'installazione nessun problema...mi ha assegnato l'ip con il dhcp e mi ha caricato la rete senza problemi

se vi serve qualche dato in più posso copiare a mano l'output

grazie in anticipo

----------

## luna80

aggiorno con una informazione in più

con dhcp funziona senza problemi, però mi servirebbe avere l'ip statico

----------

## loxdegio

Manca il file /etc/resolv.conf o comunque è mal impostato... Prova a insallare NetworkManager (devi abilitare il servizio): dai un occhio qui http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

Perché creare un file simile a mano è uno sbatto visto che dovresti crearne uno nuovo per ogni rete a cui ti colleghi  :Wink: 

Altrimenti fa che impostare tutto tramite ifconfig

----------

## luna80

non funzia neanche impostando il nameserver

----------

## ago

Se non pinghi il router, impostare resolv.conf non ha nessun senso.

Posta l'output di ifconfig/route -n quando usi dhcp e quando setti manualmente.

----------

## luna80

grazie per la risposta, in effetti mi pareva strano che il problema si risolvesse con il resolv.conf dato che non arrivo nemmeno al router

allora

ecco l'output con configurazione manuale

```

ifconfig eth0

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.57  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::21c:42ff:fe49:b06a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 fdb2:2c26:f4e4:0:21c:42ff:fe49:b06a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 00:1c:42:49:b0:6a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 458  bytes 202251 (197.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 459  bytes 53539 (52.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    3      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
```

e questo con dhcp

```

ifconfig eth0

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.211.55.15  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.211.55.255

        inet6 fe80::21c:42ff:fe49:b06a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 fdb2:2c26:f4e4:0:21c:42ff:fe49:b06a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 00:1c:42:49:b0:6a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 745  bytes 251953 (246.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 734  bytes 105200 (102.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         10.211.55.1     0.0.0.0         UG    203    0        0 eth0

10.211.55.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     203    0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

il mio file di configurazione della rete

```

config_eth0="dhcp"

#config_eth0="192.168.1.57 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

#routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"
```

naturalmente per passare da manuale a dhcp commento le righe di una o dell'altra configurazione

grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

Quando usi la rete su una vm, puoi usare diversi modi. Tra i più usati, e che rientrano nei tuoi casi sono:

-bridge

-nat

Con la modalità bridge permetti alla vm di avere un ip sulla stessa classe dell'host.

Con la modalità nat, crei una sottorete interna, ma la vm, sulla tua rete interna esce sempre con ip dell'host.

Se vuoi dare un ip statico alla tua vm, devi trovare il modo di settare la modalità bridge.

----------

## luna80

capito ora

intanto vado avanti con dhcp dato che funziona ma quando ho un attimo di tempo in più provo a configurare il bridge

grazie mille!

----------

